# The passing of Holger Perner



## SlipperKing (Apr 24, 2017)

I just got confirmation Holger Perner passed away over the weekend. So sad to hear.


----------



## troy (Apr 24, 2017)

Aarrggghhh!!!! How?


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 24, 2017)

Don't know any details at this time.


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 24, 2017)

Dang. Just saw the guy at the Paph forum in January. He seemed fine.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 24, 2017)

tnyr5 said:


> Dang. Just saw the guy at the Paph forum in January. He seemed fine.



Yup he gave a talk. Wasn't he just in Germany for a show about 6 weeks ago?


----------



## MorandiWine (Apr 24, 2017)

Does anyone know why?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorandiWine (Apr 24, 2017)

Or rather, how?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quietaustralian (Apr 24, 2017)

Vale Dr Perner


----------



## abax (Apr 24, 2017)

A very sad passing.


----------



## troy (Apr 24, 2017)

I feel bad for wenging and their daughter, damn it!!


----------



## Jason Fischer (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes a most unfortunate turn of events. He will be missed. I'm not sure of where he was when he passed, but I have heard it was due to a heart attack. 

He certainly played an important role in the slipper world with his tours, lectures and exporting. I enjoyed the few times I got to meet and converse with him. 

If there's a slipper heaven, he's there. Rest in peace.


----------



## MorandiWine (Apr 25, 2017)

The industry lost a great person for sure. Very sad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks, and RIP Holger 

my deepest respect to Wenqing and her lovely daughters

a last photo I took of Holger during his presentation of Chinese Cymbidiums in Dresden in March 2017

Jean


----------



## kiwi (Apr 25, 2017)

How very sad. I will treasure even more the many plants I have got from Holger over the past couple of years. Rest in Peace Holger.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 25, 2017)

Thank you Jean for the picture.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy (Apr 25, 2017)

Sad news. RIP Mr. Perner.


----------



## ksriramkumar (Apr 25, 2017)

RIP Holger.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2017)

Our condolences.


----------



## fibre (Apr 25, 2017)

I couldn't believe the title of this thread first. What an unexpected passing! 
My condolences.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 25, 2017)

It was a great fortune to have had the time with him that I did. He will be missed sorely. My heart goes out to Wenqing and their girls. Words can't express my sadness.


----------



## JAB (Apr 25, 2017)

Life is precious. Every day is a gift that most of us take for granted. 
VERY sad to hear this. RIP.


----------



## labskaus (Apr 26, 2017)

Like Jean, I have enjoyed Holgers talk in Dresden only 4 weeks ago and I couldn't believe the news when I first heard about it. What a loss for the orchid world and what a tragedy for his family. My thoughts are with Wenqing and the girls.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 26, 2017)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> It was a great fortune to have had the time with him that I did. He will be missed sorely. My heart goes out to Wenqing and their girls. Words can't express my sadness.



Surfing the net for still more infos about Holger, I rediscovered the great report that Tom issued about Hengduan Mountains Biotechnology some time ago: 

=> http://botanyboy.org/hengduan-mountains-biotechnology-a-china-based-orchid-plant-nursery/

Thanks again Tom ..


----------



## Tom-DE (Apr 26, 2017)

Rip.


----------



## GuRu (Apr 27, 2017)

I couldn't trust my eyes, when I red this sad news for the very first time last Saturday because I saw him (HP) safe and sound together with his wife at the Dresden Show on March 25.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 27, 2017)

That is sad.


----------



## Rockbend (Apr 27, 2017)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> It was a great fortune to have had the time with him that I did. He will be missed sorely. My heart goes out to Wenqing and their girls. Words can't express my sadness.



The same here - RIP Holger.


----------



## Heather (Apr 27, 2017)

Oh dear. Very sorry to see this.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 27, 2017)

That is terrible news. The orchid world has lost a giant.


----------



## naoki (Apr 28, 2017)

It is a very sad news. His contribution to orchid culture and science was amazing.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 3, 2017)

Just got this in my email (from Mary Gerritsen):

Holger Perner Family Fund



Dr. Holger Perner, 55, beloved husband of Wenqing Perner and father of Isabell and Stefanie Perner, passed away suddenly in his adopted home of Chengdu, China following a short illness. Holger earned his PhD in ecology, and had given up his job in the National Science Academy in Germany in 2001 to pursue his lifetime ambition of protecting the ecology of orchids in China, as well as helping the local mountain populations develop new cash crops to escape from crippling poverty. He held down multiple jobs to pursue his goals, including that of a senior counselor at Huanglong National Park in Songpan County, Aba prefecture, co-founder of Hengduan Biotechnology, a small company devoted to the development of ex situ methods of Chinese orchid conservation and cultivation, and to develop and commercialize the tissue culture of blueberries. Holger taught locals to plant blueberry seedlings with the help of his wife, and in doing so, transformed the local economy of villages in the vicinity of Huanglong, Sichuan. He was a local hero in these communities. His last project was to develop cranberries as a cash crop for the high mountain populations of Aba prefecture, and the week before his untimely death, was collecting and analyzing soil samples to determine suitability for this new agricultural venture.

Holger and his wife Wenqing were well known in the international orchid community, where Holger was a featured speaker at national and international orchid meetings. Holger and Wenqing also led multiple Botanic Nature Tours in Sichuan, Yunnan and other parts of China, introducing the flora of this incredibly diverse ecology to botanists and naturalists from many parts of the world.

Holger and Wenqing had poured all of their savings back into their business, and with Holger¹s passing, Wenqing now finds herself without life insurance or savings, two young daughters to educate, as well as responsibility to the staff of Hengduan Biotechnology. Wenqing wants to carry on Holger¹s legacy by continuing the Hengduan Biotechnology business and the Botanic Nature tours.

Many have asked how they can help Wenqing, and thus we have set up this fundraising campaign to help with her family expenses. Any and all donations are most appreciated. The primary goals are to provide funds for the education of Isabell and Stefanie. It was Holger¹s goal to have both of his daughters receive their high school and college educations in Germany; Wenqing pledged to Holger that she would try to carry out his wishes. Please help in any way that you can.

USA RESIDENTS CAN MAIL THEIR CHECKS, PAYABLE TO WENQING PERNER
TO

MARY GERRITSEN
541 PARROTT DRIVE
SAN MATEO,CA 94402.

100% OF PROCEEDS WILL BE DEPOSITED INTO WENQING¹S USA BANK ACCOUNT.

OUTSIDE OF THE USA, PLEASE USE

https://www.youcaring.com/wenqingperner-814815

Note: The YouCaring website donates 100% of the donation to the recipients, but there is an optional donor fee.
FUNDS ARE SENT VIA PAYPAL DIRECT TO WENQING.

THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 3, 2017)

Thanks for posting this, Linus. You beat me to it.


----------



## orchid527 (May 23, 2017)

I want to give this a bump and remind all that if you want his good work to continue, please consider donating. Mike


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2017)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## gnathaniel (May 24, 2017)

So sad, his family must be devastated.


----------

